# Wireless Router - Daily Power Cycle



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a Cisco Linksys WRT160N. It works great for a few hours after I power cycle but after a day or so my internet speed slows to a crawl. 

Any ideas on what's causing this and what I can do to fix it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I use the same router (have 2 of them) and don't have any problems. I do have DD-WRT firmware on them though, too. You might want to give that a try. I believe DD-WRT is not available only for v2 of the router.

- Merg


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have the same router (v2, no dd-wrt  ) and the only issue is that every 4-5 days I need to reboot because DHCP stops working. I also have a D-Link and a couple of Netgear routers that work great _except_ for port forwarding not working.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"SPACEMAKER" said:


> I have a Cisco Linksys WRT160N. It works great for a few hours after I power cycle but after a day or so my internet speed slows to a crawl.
> 
> Any ideas on what's causing this and what I can do to fix it?


I have the same router.. I have to reboot every couple of days. These problems might be related.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Heat related?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> Heat related?


Hmm.. Possibly. Thanks, don't know why that didn't cross my mind.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

No heat issue for me. The router is sitting on a desk with ample ventilation. I'd rather not buy a new router but perhaps there are better routers available.

The thing that bums me out is that when I do a speed test without the router I get 10-12mbs DL speed. When I run the test with the router I get 4-5mbs right after a power cycle then 2-3mpbs the next day.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would definitely try DD-WRT there, or at least get the current firmware. I suspect there's a memory leak and it's slowing down as it can't do what it needs to do. 

I am also pretty sure you can schedule a reboot from the router menu so it does it automatically in the middle of the night.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Which revision is it? They have been releasing firmware since all their routers with WPS have a security vulnerability, but that one is still not updated (along with most of their models.)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fryes has had a good deal on E3000s - refurbs. . . .I got a couple and put dd-wrt on them.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Which revision is it? They have been releasing firmware since all their routers with WPS have a security vulnerability, but that one is still not updated (along with most of their models.)


Firmware Version: v3.0.00 build 010 Feb 3, 2009


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You're in luck then, dd-wrt will work.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

So now what do I do? Will I lose all of my settings by updating the firmware?
I should probably take screen shots of everything.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you switch to dd-wrt, you'll have the defaults of dd-wrt and a new interface. It actually is recommended to do a factory reset (usually hold in the reset button 30 seconds or something), then update to Dd-WRT.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I love DD-WRT. I havent rebooted my router once since I installed it (with DD-WRT) over a year ago.

In using a Netgear. Had a Linksys, but had to reboot it all the time, and DD-WRT wasnt available for the model I had.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> No heat issue for me. The router is sitting on a desk with ample ventilation. I'd rather not buy a new router but perhaps there are better routers available.
> 
> The thing that bums me out is that when I do a speed test without the router I get 10-12mbs DL speed. When I run the test with the router I get 4-5mbs right after a power cycle then 2-3mpbs the next day.


I've got the 4200, the first version and it rarely needs to be restarted. The Cisco software that came with it does provide a speed test, but that varies so greatly from day to day that I can't figure out what's going on. Some days I get a speed of 56 down from my modem and get close to that on the router SW speed test, other days I get 56 down from the modem and get a very low number down on the router SW speed test. I have absolutely no idea what this means since my computer is fed from a work station that is fed from the router.

Rich


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

I also have a WRT160, and I put dd-wrt on it, I just checked it and it has been up for for over 300 days with out a reboot...works perfectly.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Ver.3.0.03 Build 3 is the firmware I installed from the Linksys site. I didn't have to reset anything. Super easy.

And it worked. My wireless is functioning perfectly for the first time ever.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"SPACEMAKER" said:


> Ver.3.0.03 Build 3 is the firmware I installed from the Linksys site. I didn't have to reset anything. Super easy.
> 
> And it worked. My wireless is functioning perfectly for the first time ever.


Too bad they never fixed the WPS vulnerability. To me it's unforgivable that they never fixed it so that the feature can actually be disabled. They fixed some, but the majority weren't.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Ver.3.0.03 Build 3 is the firmware I installed from the Linksys site. I didn't have to reset anything. Super easy.
> 
> And it worked. My wireless is functioning perfectly for the first time ever.


Which model of router do you have? I've got the 4200.

Rich


----------

